# First measurements. Help with Slap Echo please.



## warriorcookie (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello all,

Just got REW setup and took my first measurements.

Using MacBook Pro, UMIK-1 mic, Denon AVR4520CI and Boston M350 speakers. Used 50/50 for Music/Movies. Emphasis on Music.

Room is approx. 20'Lx15'Wx7.5'H. Carpet Floor, drywall walls, just floor joists for ceiling. We'll be putting up drop ceiling in the next month or so.



There is a really bad high freq slap echo. It's very apparent when snapping/clapping. When playing music loud then hit pause it takes a long time to dissipate...



Please have a look at my graphs. I'm looking for comments and suggestions for improvements. I can move the speakers a little. Planning on corner traps and DIY wall absorbers from OC etc. Diffusors would be nice, but I lack the funds to do it properly.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: First measurements. Help with Slap Echo please.*

Probably best discussed in the Home Audio Acoustics forum, I'll move the post there. Getting something absorptive on the walls to break up bare surfaces should help with slap echo, particularly for large bare surfaces that face each other.


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

Do you have any options in moving the sub? See that flat blue part of your waterfall? From 20-35hz. I think that may be your issue. Treating a room for those frequencies would be difficult from what I've read. So the cheapest option is to do a sub crawl to find the best spot for your sub and then measure again. I'm new to this myself so I'm hoping someone will validate.

Pete


----------



## warriorcookie (Jan 24, 2011)

corradizo said:


> Do you have any options in moving the sub? See that flat blue part of your waterfall? From 20-35hz. I think that may be your issue. Treating a room for those frequencies would be difficult from what I've read. So the cheapest option is to do a sub crawl to find the best spot for your sub and then measure again. I'm new to this myself so I'm hoping someone will validate.
> 
> Pete


Thanks for the suggestion, but the slap echo I'm hearing is much higher in freq than the sub band.


I agree that I have too much exposed parralel surface. What freq range do I need to target? Can I accomplish this with absorption only or will I need to bite the bullet and buy some diffusors too?


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm still learning but have you checked out any info on the RT60 measures? This may be what you are looking for. I wish I could be more help.

Pete


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Agreeing with above advice, absorptiion vs dissipation will depend on RT60 measurements.


----------

